# Whats in Your Kit?



## khadijah (Feb 9, 2006)

For all you freelancers and MUA, what is in your essential kit? I want to be a freelance MUA and want to know what you guys carry. I'm not sure if bringing "everything" is essential. Thanks ladies.


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 9, 2006)

dont forget other than the obvious make up items - hand santiser, white towel to place your kit on if your doing make up at someones house, disposable mascara wands, lipbrushes or gloss wands, sponges if you use them, a palette or tile to mix foundations or concealors on, spatula, brush cleaner (spray) to clean brushes between people, a face chart if its a trial, a camera, tissues, q tips, moisturiser or primer what ever u think is best, perhaps some empty lipgloss containers incase you mix a gloss or lippie with pigments for a special occasion if you dont have an exact colour..


i think they are the other less obvious essentials


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 9, 2006)

also dont forget nail polish.. a few hair products. tweezers and small scissors, lash glue, BUSINESS CARDS!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

What Is The Nail Polish For?


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 10, 2006)

from what i know from modeling, i think you really just need to worry about the basics...like foundation, powders, and stuff like diff. colored mascaras, brow colors, etc.
you shouldn't need to buy EVERY shade of e/s ever made, or even lip stuff for that matter. most products can (and as an MA, you should) be able to alter stuff by adding a little of this/that...
just think about stuff like types of looks...classic, smokey, trendy, etc.


----------



## amandamakeup (Feb 17, 2006)

You will need your basic foundation colors, you can always mix them to get the colors you want. 
loose powder.
pressed powder
A couple of blushes. 
Different colored lipliners
Lipsticks..which can always be mixed. 
Concealers
correctors
eyebrow crayons..or different eyehadow colors. 
a bunch of eyeshadows 
brushes, 
face cleanser
toner
moisturizer
eye cream. 
q-tips
facial cleansing cloths. 
orange sticks
alcohol



its a big expense starting your kit, and no matter when, you are always adding to it over the years.
So invest in some good products that will last you. 
and of course like Chelsea said...always keep your business card on you!


----------

